# Can anyone recommend me a back support pls.



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 16, 2012)

Morning all

wasn't sure where to put this thread.. sorry if its in the wrong section..

I borrowed a lad in the gyms back support when going for a 1rm the other day and can't for the life of me remember what brand it was.

All I know is it was fabric (not leather), elasticated, and velcro'd, my back had never felt so supported!

Unfortunately I haven't seen the lad for a few weeks to ask him what it was

Can anyone link me up?

Cheers


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I use a leather golds gym one,

I know CNP do a fabric one that looks good


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.cnpprofessional.co.uk/products/110/pro-adjustable-belt-one-size-fits-all

That should be it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mine

View attachment 106767


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

my assistant to fit it

View attachment 106768


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 16, 2012)

They look a bit gay to be honest, don't want one of the bears at the gym thinking I'm DTF.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Rehband, are really popular among the lads at strongman comps... Mueller are really good and slightly cheaper than Rehband..


----------

